# When it's time to sell



## davidfryer23 (May 2, 2009)

3 years ago I completed the maze of buying an apartment in Tuscany. I still love it here, but one day it will be time to sell. Looking ahead I have no idea what the process is... The geometra who managed the purchase for me reassures me that he has a file with everything in it, but what if I can't find him. I believe there is a centralised register of property owners like there is in the UK, but can I check it to make sure the apartment has been properly registered to me? Should I have a bundle of documents to confirm I am the owner?

So many questions! Surely a symptom of having completed the purchase and refurbishment and now having time on my hands....


----------

